# Hey Ya'll



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 19, 2014)

New to the forum. Moved from DHC. I take it this site isn't as dead as DHC was?


----------



## strutlife (Oct 19, 2014)

This is pretty active compared to DHC. As long as hunters keep it 
"nice" on here, we might be able to keep it active the whole season. I sure hope so.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 20, 2014)

I takeit can get a lil rowdy then? Lol


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome abord!! The mod goes to bed early and gets up late!! Just so you know!!


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 20, 2014)

Haha I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 20, 2014)

Everybody should ,Welcome.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 20, 2014)

There is only ONE thing required on this site and that is you got to tell the ole Preacher where your "honey Holes are--ASAP!!!welcome!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 20, 2014)

Uh oh! I came for the honey holes mlandrum!?


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 20, 2014)

Beware! This is a tight lipped groupe


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 20, 2014)

Dang it! I guess they ain't heard the phrase the more the merrier!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2014)

DucksNDawgs said:


> I takeit can get a lil rowdy then? Lol



Uhhh....no.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 20, 2014)

^nice bird


----------



## Joe Overby (Oct 20, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Uhhh....no.



There is NO SUCH THING....


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 21, 2014)

If ya want rowdy come over to MMT


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 21, 2014)

quacksmacker09 said:


> If ya want rowdy come over to MMT




Thats not rowdy, Thats a bunch of grown men and not so grown youguns actin like a bunch of 3 year olds who just learned a few new cuss words and like to try em out when ever they can.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 21, 2014)

DucksNDawgs said:


> ^nice bird



JB, Been meaning to ask you where you shot that green mallard in your avatar.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 21, 2014)

Wish I had a Mud motor to talk about over there smacker!


----------



## dom (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Thats not rowdy, Thats a bunch of grown men and not so grown youguns actin like a bunch of 3 year olds who just learned a few new cuss words and like to try em out when ever they can.



Truth


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> JB, Been meaning to ask you where you shot that green mallard in your avatar.



I shackle her and use her to train pups with.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 21, 2014)

The outdoors place is a little wild, I tryed to sign up but they still haven't accepted me... A year later.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 22, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> The outdoors place is a little wild, I tryed to sign up but they still haven't accepted me... A year later.



you ain't grown enough yet.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 22, 2014)

Some good stuff going on in this thread lol


----------



## vrooom (Oct 22, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Thats not rowdy, Thats a bunch of grown men and not so grown youguns actin like a bunch of 3 year olds who just learned a few new cuss words and like to try em out when ever they can.



That's probably the most accurate description of that joint


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 22, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> The outdoors place is a little wild, I tryed to sign up but they still haven't accepted me... A year later.



private message fatboy, he runs that dump.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2014)

Fatboy84 on here I believe


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks I love it


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 23, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> you ain't grown enough yet.



There's that!


----------

